# He always stares but avoids me.Does he like me?



## lisali

So there's this guy that gets the same bus as me to school. Every time I approach the bus stand, he stares at me then when i'm closer he runs away to the other side of the stand! what could this mean? If he liked me surely he would at least say hi and start a conversation? He's never spoken to me! Could he possibly like me or what?:?


----------



## Rixy

He might just be shy. Try talking to him and see what happens


----------



## 00100101

With the staring thing...

1) He could like you
2) Theres something about you he is staring at (e.g. you have awesome hair)
3) He is staring because you are staring at him (usually you only notice them staring if you also stare)
4) etc

As for the moving to the other seat thing...
1) Could be shy
2) Him moving seats may be nothing to do with you (could be doing it for some other reason)
3)etc

yes, the best thing to do is to talk it out with him


----------



## ImNotJamesMcAvoy

He's probably a vampire. Exercise caution.


----------



## kitty121

Ask him why he stares


----------



## myinsecurities

ImNotJamesMcAvoy said:


> He's probably a vampire. Exercise caution.


:agree
Hahaha


----------



## Ross621

kitty121 said:


> Ask him why he stares


Hmm If you directly ask why he stares, It will make him extremely awkward.
Which would just make him more shy :sus


----------



## Mimical

Try talking to him and see what happens  maybe he likes you or maybe he thinks you look awesome, or both. haha


----------



## 00100101

Ross621 said:


> Hmm If you directly ask why he stares, It will make him extremely awkward.
> Which would just make him more shy :sus


i doubt it will make him more shy. There will be an awkard silence but im sure he would answer her the same way anyone else questions him & gets an answer


----------



## veron

lisali said:


> So there's this guy that gets the same bus as me to school. Every time I approach the bus stand, *he stares at me* then when i'm closer he runs away to the other side of the stand! what could this mean? If he liked me surely he would at least say hi and start a conversation? He's never spoken to me! Could he possibly like me or what?:?


Yes, my dear, he does.


----------



## mud

veron said:


> Yes, my dear, he does.


:agree
guys stare at girls because they think the girl is beautiful


----------



## Josh Primrose

mud said:


> guys stare at girls because they think the girl is beautiful


I love how you think that's the only reasons a guy will stare at a girl. I will (probably) stare if there's something on her face, so that may not be what you're looking for. And I may stare if she is beautiful.
But I also stare not just for beauty, but because she dazzles me, beauty, mind and breasts. (I joke about the last one)


----------



## Emptyheart

He likes you.
If he didn't he wouldnt be wasting his time staring at you as much as you said he was.


----------

